# bruising that won't heal? (X-post in health and healing)



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I am not sure if it is because of my last pregnancy (dd3 is 2 months old) but I am bruising very easily on my legs and the bruises are taking forever to heal. All the veins in my legs are right at the surface. I have those spider vein things and other purple veins that you can see but you can also see little red veins. I am bruising all over my legs. My arms are not having this problem with the veins and my arm had a bruise the other day that has healed. A leg bruise that I got at the same time that was not nearly as bad has yet to heal. I am not sure if it is because of the pregnancy swelling or something more serious. Anyone else ever have this?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds pretty normal IMO, you may want to try some topical Arnica gel...it's for healing bruises and the sort. You can get it at any health food store.


----------



## crunchymomof2 (May 23, 2005)

I do the same thing. I needed some vitamin c. Deficiency causes easy bruising and slow healing. You might google it to check for yourself.


----------

